# Piedmont Spillway 1-6-19



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Stopped by and hit the spillway yesterday afternoon. I had never been down there before so i am unsure of what normal conditions are for this time of year. Water was flowing out of the spillway but the water didn't seem up. It had nice clarity, although it was flowing pretty well. Its not very wide or very deep. I hit all around the grass area and had no luck. Don't know if I should have ventured into the woods and went further down the creek?

Fished around the dam of the lake for about an hour. Had 1 half-hearted hit and that was it. 

I haven't spillway fished in years and am used to places like Hoover, Deer Creek, and Alum Creek in Columbus. Are there any lakes around here that have spillways like those or ones that are known to be productive spillways? 

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

DILLION, SENECA, SALT FORK,


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks PJF! 

I have been meaning to get out to Salt Fork and do some scouting around, maybe this will get me out that way.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

change your avatar and we may tell you


----------

